# Middlesex 7/20/9



## Trev (Jul 20, 2009)

So, after 2 rides got cancelled for today I was at a loss as to where I wanted to go. I wanted to try out something different, at the same time though, I didn't want to be futzing around being half lost.

So, I remembered that Bikers Edge does a Monday night run and.. I was considering Miller's Pond as well...

I put my money on the Bikers Edge Middlesex run.

We started riding about 6:15ish, there was about 20 guys. I met a couple guys in the lot, got a feel for how the rides go... Fast group..  slower group..  I was told the slower group likes to talk and ride.. etc..  and it had me thinking that maybe its really a slow ass group.

Course, I was about the only one in the parking lot NOT fully dressed in "official mountain bike clothing".. oh.. did I mention there was like.. 1 other Hard Tail?..  

I'm not worried about being the "new guy".. but man.. I had this feeling that I was going to get DUSTED.. dusted.. like...  lost dusted.

So.. the ride starts.. and it was a good pace.. I found myself in 'group 2'.. ( no talking in this group either by the way, they move )..  group 2 had about 9 guys in it.. and I fell in the middle of the pack usually sticking around position 4-6.

** Disclaimer, I have no fucking clue where we went, what track we took, except I saw blue trail markers at some point, I think yellow, the term "Great Wall" was used in a place we went.. 

Anyhow, no warm up, I was breathing hard for a bit...  but keeping good pace.. I got stung by a hornet or something on the back of my left calf.. that sucked.. and marked a great start..

After a few minutes and a few bumps hiccups things started rolling.. the pace was tough.. but manageable.

The group was good too, pretty much everyone was friendly and chit chatted at our breaks/waiting points.

I ended up hitting some stuff tonight that I would have never hit if I was there alone, or with a gang of 3 or 4 guys. But I didn't know it was there, we where cruising along, and I had no damn choice. So, in a nutshell I was pretty psyched about some of the downhill areas, some ledgy roller things.. a couple up and over rock areas.. etc... great stuff!

The last 20 minutes of the ride however sort of stunk.. I fell back with the slow half of the slow group.. lol.. we all had white helmets on and came together in a short bus. Seriously, I didn't know the trails, or where the hell I was at all, so I ended up behind a guy who, unfortunately was less of a rider then I..  in terms of conquering terrain. I am far from bragging - just it is what it is. So, I ended up in the shitty position of following him and having to constantly stop..  I learned to give him some more room and when he stopped.. I would do the obsticle(s) and then wait. That made me feel better..

Anyhow, in the end, I was dragging ass, big time... 

Great run..  

I am making dinner now.. starving..

My legs hurt, like it was my first tough ride of the season hurt...

I sweat so damn much... wow..

Anyhow, I am almost afraid to go back out with these guys.. I did one of these downhill roller things and I swear to god I bottomed out my front suspension, my pants got caught on the seat when I tried to stand up... I was soo exhausted I was having a hard time pulling myself back up.. lol.. insanity.

Three Times tonight, 3 as in more then 2 less then 4, I said to myself as I was cruising toward terrain... Oh My God, I Am Screwed... and then I talked myself into things like..  Let go of the brakes NOW!..  Your ass isn't getting burned by the tire yet, make it happen.. no really.. like..   that was kick ass stuff.

I bet I burned at least 1 bazillion calories, maybe 2.

Brew n dinner time..  

The End.


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2009)

Classic TR! Almost ishovel quality. nice work! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, very entertaining TR!  Now I know why I've never joined a random group ride like that.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 21, 2009)

Very visual even without pics!  Nice TR


----------



## big oz (Jul 21, 2009)

You should ride with the subset of group 1 that is led by this young kid named Greg who works PT at the shop.....did I mention he is a current pro XCer.  Getting dusted doesn't even begin to describe how you feel when he passes you on a climb turns around, goes back down and comes up again to get on your wheel and try and motivate you (basically break your stones).  Good times.  Bob and crew don't mess around when it comes to technical terrain.....but with only 20 riders at a place like Middlesex, i'm sure only the faster, more experienced riders showed up.  Plus riding somewhere you are nor familiar with is always a handicap.  I'm sure if you rode with that same crew on your home turf you would have had an easier time.  Home course knowledge of where to put on the gas and hold off helps significantly.  And if youknow the technical aspects better, you can focus lesson going OTB and focus more on pedaling.


----------



## Trev (Jul 21, 2009)

big oz said:


> You should ride with the subset of group 1 that is led by this young kid named Greg who works PT at the shop.....did I mention he is a current pro XCer.  Getting dusted doesn't even begin to describe how you feel when he passes you on a climb turns around, goes back down and comes up again to get on your wheel and try and motivate you (basically break your stones).  Good times.  Bob and crew don't mess around when it comes to technical terrain.....but with only 20 riders at a place like Middlesex, i'm sure only the faster, more experienced riders showed up.  Plus riding somewhere you are nor familiar with is always a handicap.  I'm sure if you rode with that same crew on your home turf you would have had an easier time.  Home course knowledge of where to put on the gas and hold off helps significantly.  And if youknow the technical aspects better, you can focus lesson going OTB and focus more on pedaling.



I agree on all parts there...all of em. I saw some of the people you mentioned.. and partially familiar with some faces from the bike shop. I got passed on a downhill, like, like... the guy was doing a flyby. He's riding in jeans, bikers edge shirt, not a hint of protection on.. lol.. here I am, dressed like a storm trooper..  fun stuff. 

Those guys rampaged the trail, it's great stuff to watch and be a part of, really. Just pretty intense for me, season 1 rider guy. I'm still learning the basics... I kept seeing stuff that I wanna do.. lol

I am still pretty stoked about being force fed some of that terrain.. and passing.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 21, 2009)

Trev said:


> I am still pretty stoked about being force fed some of that terrain.. and passing.



Does this mean you won't be a total wuss at Case tomorrow :smile:


----------



## Trev (Jul 21, 2009)

big oz said:


> You should ride with the subset of group 1



Interesting you mention that, one thing I forgot in my TR was the fact group 2 split into 2 groups at one point. I stayed with the faster subset... call it the moderate paced group..

../shrug


----------



## Trev (Jul 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Does this mean you won't be a total wuss at Case tomorrow :smile:



Dude, I was at Case on Monday and still rolled that one drop every time.. on the far left side (looking downhill).

I find the terrain a bit more easy to manage.. hrmm.. manageable that is.. when I am force fed it.

I am trying though   trying.

I'll show you what I saw on Monday there.. insane, Tim.. like your free riding pals insane.


----------



## rueler (Jul 21, 2009)

The guy who blazed by you in jeans and a biker's edge t shirt HAD to be Bob Desmairis. He owns the shop and is a *very* skilled rider. 

He never rides in anything but jeans, a t shirt and vans. You're riding will propel to new levels by chasing those guys around.


----------



## Trev (Jul 21, 2009)

rueler said:


> The guy who blazed by you in jeans and a biker's edge t shirt HAD to be Bob Desmairis. He owns the shop and is a *very* skilled rider.
> 
> He never rides in anything but jeans, a t shirt and vans. You're riding will propel to new levels by chasing those guys around.



Yep, agreed and yes it was him.

One thing I did like was the more experienced riders rooting people on and pushing people to tackle things...  

I'll probably try to make their Monday runs.. as long as I am fresh and ready.


----------



## rueler (Jul 21, 2009)

Their rides are fun...but, I don't frequent them that much. I will usually tag along with them when they're at Nass. if I am there when they're about to start.


----------

